# Tent zipper lubricant?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our 20 year old tent, still in really good shape, has zippers that are getting really hard to work with. I'm wondering what can be used to lubricate them? Most oils like WD40 (hate that stuff) remove the water repellent feature from the fabric. I've heard of wax being used... and read somewhere they make some stuff for Jeep soft top zippers.

Wife has an upcoming girls camp adventure, would rather reuse the existing tent than buy another one... just need to get the zippers working better.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You might hate it but that WD stuff does work quite well. 

Instead of just spraying it on the zipper I would spray it very carefully on the zipper pincer where it can get it on just the zipper as it is moved up and down. Or spray it on a rag and then apply it. 

It is all I have used on a zipper in 30 years since you can't find good bees wax anymore.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I've used a couple of products, like the one for the Jeep soft top zippers, it's called Bestop, and cleans as well as lubricates, pretty good stuff. Also used Ziptec, it does well on nylon and metal zippers, including air and water tight applications. I remember back in the day, pop's used a bar of ivory soap on more than a few zippers, don't remember how well it worked but he was a frugal kinda guy...:mrgreen:

wd40 collects dust and dirt, but will work or a while, dunno about it being bad for waterproof materials. Good luck.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

McNett's stuff is what most manufacturers recommend.

Watertight zippers (Nylon and plastics): ZipTech

Plastic, Nylon and Metal (supposedly better all-around and lubricant): ZipCare

Look at the teeth as well. After 20 years so may actually be damaged and may need to be replaced as the carriage won't work properly even when lubricated. Zippers and the high desert don't get along well.

Phillip


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Metal zippers- paraffin wax


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

bar of soap always worked well. Never tried bee's wax. However, a good source for bees wax is to go to the hardware store and buy a toilet wax ring. It is bees wax, very playable and best of all, $5. Could have gone up a bit since the last time I purchase one. I apply it on my bow string. A single wax ring will last literally a life time. I used to place it in a 35 MM camera film container. The one I have in my bow box is the original from at least 25 to 30 years ago. Just doesn't see the light of day very often and the wax doesn't go bad... ever.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Bee's wax. Use it for zippers on dry suits all the time with good results. Makes the toughest zipper slide much easier, and it's chemically inert. Never knew that toilet rings were the same stuff. I bought a one-pound block off ebay for a few bucks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We do asset inspections in chemical plants, refineries, coal-fired power plants, incinerators, all kinds of super dirty, super dusty sh*$ holes. Our tool bags and instrument cases all have zippers and they are constantly getting stuck. Most of us use a small birthday candle (paraffin wax) when we're on the road. I use bow string wax that comes in a tube (a bee's wax blend) if I'm maintaining zippers, for work or play, at home.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks all, we'll break the tent back out one of these slow days and give it another looksee. 

This tent was really easy to use until a deluge of water in the most amazing rainstorm I've ever been in soaked it ... the night before the dove opener. We had massive sheet of water 12" deep come flying through camp just as we were trying to set it up. Soaked it and when we dried it out the next day, everything was hard and stiff. Spent that night in the cab of the truck... /sigh


-DallanC


----------

